# Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)



## PrimasSeymor (9. Juni 2008)

*Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

Hallo.

Und zwar bin ich schon länger nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rollenspiel.

Am besten wäre es, wenn sie ähnlich wie FF (2-10), Grandia oder Jade Cocoon wären.

Was mir wichtig ist, ist das etwas ältere Kampfsystem was ich bei den neuen Spielen irgendwie vermisse. (Weiß den Namen grad leider nicht)

Sowas wie Oblivion gefällt mir nicht. Ich kann eigentlich nichtmal genau sagen wieso, aber ich habe es angespielt (so 2 h) und mich hat weder die Story noch das GP überzeugt.
Assasians Creed habe ich ebenfalls angespielt, bin aber der Meinung das man dazu einen Controller braucht   


Hoffe da fällt jemanden was ein!

Danke schonmal.

Lg Andy


----------



## Zubunapy (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

Oh ja!! Ein neues Grandia wäre mal so richtig Geil  DAS ist DAS RPG schlechthin!!!


----------



## Kandinata (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

Für welche Plattformen denn ?

Wenn es nur für den PC sein soll, dann kann ich mir das schreiben sparen und du kriegst eine verdammt kurze Liste, deshalb frage ich


----------



## MandaloreMick (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*



			
				PrimasSeymor am 09.06.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Und zwar bin ich schon länger nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rollenspiel.
> 
> ...



Ich kan für die PS2 Dragon Quest 8 empfehlen. Ein sehr geiles RPG. Am PC schauts leider sehr grottig aus... die Klassiker sind leider ausgestorben.


----------



## Goddess (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

Ich könnte mir denken, das Sudeki oder Jade Empire etwas für dich sein könnten, wenn es dir generell um ein fernöstliches Setting geht. Es wäre natürlich auch interessant zu erfahren, welches Kampfsystem du meinst, Runden,- oder Echtzeit Kämpfe?


----------



## Solon25 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*



			
				Goddess am 10.06.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre natürlich auch interessant zu erfahren, welches Kampfsystem du meinst, Runden,- oder Echtzeit Kämpfe?


Naja, seine Beispiele geben ja beides her.. Zudem gibt es seine Beispiele teils nur auf Konsole, von daher wäre es auch gut zu wissen für welche Systeme Spiele gesucht werden. Dein _Sudeki_ und _Jade Empire_ sind aber schon mal gute Vorschläge


----------



## BlackDead (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

Falls man ein RPG in Japanischer Machart auf den PC spielen will und auf Grafik keinen Wert legt empfiehlt es sich ein paar RPG Maker Spiele anzutesten. 
Ich empfehle:
Vampires Dawn 1&2 und Unterwegs in Düsterburg. 
Sind beides gute Spiele mit denen man sich eine Weile beschäftigen kann und sind außerdem noch gratis.


----------



## olstyle (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

Wenn es dir nur ums Kampfsystem geht könntest du dir für zwischendurch mal _Penny Arcade Adventures Episode 1_ ansehen.
Riesigen Tiefgang sollte man da nicht suchen, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem ohne Ende  .


----------



## PrimasSeymor (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

Ou sorry das ich die Platform vergessen hab.
Suche eigentlich für PC etwas...



> Es wäre natürlich auch interessant zu erfahren, welches Kampfsystem du meinst, Runden,- oder Echtzeit Kämpfe?



Da leg ich mich nicht so fest, wobei ich etwas mehr zu Rundenkämpfe tendiere   




> Falls man ein RPG in Japanischer Machart....



Also Vampires Dawn und Unterwegs in Düsterburg habe ich schon durch, auch Mondschein etc.
Die letzte Zeit hab ich allerdings soviel alte Spiele gespielt, dass gehobenere Grafik doch mal schön wäre   




> Wenn es dir nur ums Kampfsystem geht könntest du dir für zwischendurch mal Penny Arcade Adventures Episode 1 ansehen.
> Riesigen Tiefgang sollte man da nicht suchen, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem ohne Ende   .



Nene, deswegen habe ich eigentlich die FF Reihe als Beispiele gegeben, weil ich finde das geradeda viel wert auf Story schon immer gelegt wurde.



Danke schoneinmal für die Beispiele!
Wenn noch jemanden was einfällt, nur her damit 


Lg Andy


----------



## Kandinata (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*



			
				PrimasSeymor am 12.06.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ou sorry das ich die Platform vergessen hab.
> Suche eigentlich für PC etwas...



Für PC gibts leider nicht allzuviel, aber was mir Spontan einfällt:

Speterra Core --> bedingt empfehlenswert, allerdings kann man im PC Bereich nicht unbedingt allzuwählerisch sein.

Breath of Fire 4 --> Solide, aber wirklich nicht mehr.

Anachronox --> Uneingeschränkt Empfehlenswert, abgedrehte Charactere, schwarzer und erwachsener Humor mit einer guten Story dazu.

Grandia, ff7, ff8 hast du ja anscheinend schon gespielt, da kann ich die weglassen... Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch ehrlich gesagt nichtmehr ein was man noch als Spielenswert bezeichnen kann und es auf dem PC gibt


----------



## olstyle (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*



			
				PrimasSeymor am 12.06.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn es dir nur ums Kampfsystem geht könntest du dir für zwischendurch mal Penny Arcade Adventures Episode 1 ansehen.
> > Riesigen Tiefgang sollte man da nicht suchen, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem ohne Ende   .
> 
> 
> Nene, deswegen habe ich eigentlich die FF Reihe als Beispiele gegeben, weil ich finde das geradeda viel wert auf Story schon immer gelegt wurde.


Wenig Tiefgang und Story schließen sich ja nicht gleich aus. 
In so einer Episode von 8-10 Stunden kann man natürlich nicht alles rein packen was in einem 100Stunden RPG zu finden ist. Es ist halt kein Roman sondern ein Comic.
Angucken kostet nichts, dafür sind Demos ja da  .

Gefühlt "ein bisschen wie FF" ist imho das Storytelling in _Dreamfall_, allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein (modernes) Adventure, mit Kämpfen und Statuspunkten ist es da also nicht weit her.


----------



## Brokensword (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

schonmal sowas wie Baldursgate, Arcanum oder Fallout probiert (falls ichs überlesen habe)

ansonsten empfehle ich, wie im nem Post über mir, Breath of Fire 4


----------



## PrimasSeymor (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*



			
				Kandinata am 12.06.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> PrimasSeymor am 12.06.2008 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soo also Breath of FIre habe ich mir  mal im Internet angeschaut, allerdings suche ich wie oben geschrieben ein etwas "neueres" Spiel.
Anachronox hat ein Kumpel, dass schau ich mir die Tage dann mal an!




> Gefühlt "ein bisschen wie FF" ist imho das Storytelling in Dreamfall, allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein (modernes) Adventure, mit Kämpfen und Statuspunkten ist es da also nicht weit her.



Was ich an Testberichten gelesen hab scheint Dreamfall genau das richtige zu sein.
Ich such mir da am besten mal eine Demo und schaus mir an, danke.




> schonmal sowas wie Baldursgate, Arcanum oder Fallout probiert (falls ichs überlesen habe)



Baldursgate habe ich schon öfters was von gelesen, soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein.
Werd die mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen!


Danke für die Vorschläge   

Lg Andy


----------



## olstyle (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*



			
				PrimasSeymor am 15.06.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> > Gefühlt "ein bisschen wie FF" ist imho das Storytelling in Dreamfall, allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein (modernes) Adventure, mit Kämpfen und Statuspunkten ist es da also nicht weit her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afaik gibt es zum testen nur eine Vollversion mit begrenzter Spieldauer, da wirst du ordentlich was zu laden haben  .


----------



## Brokensword (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*

weis jetzt net ob es hier aufgeführt wurde!

also ein Game, dass ich noch immer auf dem Rechner draufhabe und ab und zu spiele ist

Jagged Alliance 2

des ist ein Rundenbasiertes, Actionspiel mit Rollenspielelementen
macht verdammt viel Spaß, es gibt auch Erweiterungen und mods für das Game, die ich leider selbst noch nicht habe

achja, der Nachfolger wurde in 3D gemacht und ist so wie es zb. bei Commandos 4 war, gefloppt ( so wie ich des mitbekommen habe)

also wenns dich das Game interessiert, dann greif doch zur GoldEdition


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Rollenspiel (ähnlich wie FF, Grandia, Jade Cocoon...)*



			
				PrimasSeymor am 12.06.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ou sorry das ich die Platform vergessen hab.
> Suche eigentlich für PC etwas...
> 
> 
> ...




vielleicht interessiert dich ja "Mass Effect": komplexe Story, gut gemachte Mini-Games(wie FF), lange Spieldauer - größtes Manko dürften die Echtzeitkämpfe sein...


----------

